# HDR Trouble with Canon 80D  help!?



## LeisaV (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi All!  I'm a newbie to the site... as I am getting closer to retirement, I am trying to take my photography a little more serious.  I just switched from a Canon D40 to the new 80D.  I used to take HDR photos and use the Photomatix software.  I set my 80D up for HDR and took some photos today.  I took the card and tried to upload the photos but there's only one photo on the card although I heard the camera take 3 photos.  Is the camera making an HDR photo internally and I don't get 3 photos?  If this doesn't make sense, I will try to explain it better...  any ideas or help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 4, 2016)

I don't know the 80D but it's possible it has HDR capability (which you say you set up for) and it did the HDR conversion for you. You should use exposure bracketing instead and set the count for 3 shots and then the exposure variation to say 1 stop (or 1 1/2 etc).  Then you should get your 3 separate shots. I have the 5D Mark III and use the 2 second timer and the camera will delay 2 s, open the shutter, take the 3 shots while varying the shutter speed, then close the shutter.
The other way is to set the drive mode to high speed continuous and it will take the 3 shots by holding down the shutter button. But the mirror will also flap and it won't by using the 2 sec delay.
Do some testing with your camera and also find your manual for that camera.


----------



## LeisaV (Jun 5, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> I don't know the 80D but it's possible it has HDR capability (which you say you set up for) and it did the HDR conversion for you. You should use exposure bracketing instead and set the count for 3 shots and then the exposure variation to say 1 stop (or 1 1/2 etc).  Then you should get your 3 separate shots. I have the 5D Mark III and use the 2 second timer and the camera will delay 2 s, open the shutter, take the 3 shots while varying the shutter speed, then close the shutter.
> The other way is to set the drive mode to high speed continuous and it will take the 3 shots by holding down the shutter button. But the mirror will also flap and it won't by using the 2 sec delay.
> Do some testing with your camera and also find your manual for that camera.


----------



## LeisaV (Jun 5, 2016)

Rick,
That was a huge help!!  I totally wasn't thinking that the HDR creative program wasn't what I was looking for and that I needed to go back to the exposure bracketing for the Photomatix software.  After a bit of finagling, I have figured it out and I will try some photos today   Thank you for your post, it really helped.


----------



## kalgra (Jun 5, 2016)

If it's anything like the 70D then it's sounds like you are in the HDR backlit scene mode which processes internally. As Rick mentioned Using AEB with continuous drive mode will yield your desired result.


----------



## LeisaV (Jun 5, 2016)

Apparently you can't use wifi continuous shoot in live feed with AEB. Learning more and more every minute...  I'm on my tri-pod trying to use the shutter through my I-phone....


----------

